# Big Apple Barbecue 2012 w/ Q-View



## njsmoker83 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I went to the Big Apple BBQ Block Party today on 06-10-12.  It was a great time.  Tons of food and really nice Pit Masters.  Its nice to see famous people that are so down to earth.  Myron Mixon and Mike Mills were so friendly.  The food was insane.  For $8.00 you get a plate of whichever food the PitMasters are cooking.

We ate from these stands:

Smoked Sausage - "Jim 'N Nick's Bar-B-Q
Pulled Pork Shoulder - "Dinosaur Bar-B-Q"
Beef Brisket - "Hill Country"
St. Louis-Style Ribs - "Baker's Ribs"
Western Tennessee-Style Whole Hog - "Martin's Bar-B-Que Joint"
Baby Back Ribs - "17th Street Bar and Grill"
Beef Brisket - "Jack's Old South"
This was one of the most fun things i have ever done.  My wife and kids had a blast.  Now i know what good Q is suppose to taste like.  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for the pics. Where in the city was this held?


----------



## nickyb (Jun 10, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks great! Thanks for the pics. Where in the city was this held?


Not certain but Big Apple I believe is New York City.

That just looks awesome.  I need to find someone to weld a roof on my trailer.  Though I am looking at changing up a little bit from the trailer I have to this http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bfs/3068702453.html

Only thing is that trailer only adds 3 feet and I might need a little more since my smoker is 12' long.  But it does add a foot maybe two to the width of my trailer.  Would help with the concession trailer I want to setup.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 10, 2012)

It was in NYC on Madison Avenue.  A two day event.  Lots of fun


----------

